# Mass snow!!



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

finally are first snow of the season, ground was really warm a slushy 2in on the pavement


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

lucky. it was snowing like a ******* here but all we got was a slushy coating. But 10miles away from me they got 3".


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats on the first run of the seasonpayup


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks! i had litterally just finished the plow... blew a cylinder hose at 6am and found a leaky piston... glad i got that figured out now before big snow...


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

looks good.. glad to see i wasnt the only one who plowed last night
good luck this season


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

ColliganLands;891616 said:


> looks good.. glad to see i wasnt the only one who plowed last night
> good luck this season


The Mass-Highway called in the sander's @ least.....so I got 10 hrs in, hopefully more to come.....I live in Medway & when I got home @ 4:30 am I measures 4" on the steps & grass, but only 2" on the driveway....

Tom


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah dave nothing for you but i went out and salted and made some payup


----------

